# raw feeding chicken



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been feeding my Bella raw chicken for a couple months now. Out of the blue one day she refuses to eat. Then later on she has a very loose stool. Then she vomits. 
next day she eats but has diarrhea. Then that night she doesn't touch her food. 
the next day diarrhea but eats. 
fourth day eats both meals and stools are firm in the am. Then firm stools in the evening. But at 1030 she vomits. 
this morning she poops straight liquid.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vet check. Bones can splinter sharp and penetrate, the intestines. 

I bet they will forum on your feeding practices.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Now We Flex some as many think my writing skills seek less brain powers

14 brain lesions press on me

So What

I earned them trust that ;D

All of this is very wrong and you keep it up you have a dead mate 

No copy and paste links here Earned skills from education and doing real life events working pointers raw real remote 48 years 

Paid upland ho, trainer of greatness and a Specialist on supplements to the cell level

core cell supports and food and care choices

First education

1.Microbiology

2. Immunology

3rd cracking skulls globally like peanuts She they winked maybe bent a tad I flex some fun ;D

What happens first to consumers some call Sheep ;D

Big Bro produces more super antibiotics then brain cells and introduces them to healthy animals all of them to make them grow super fast and big for fast cash not health 

Creating massive Food Borne Pathogens and all real research and science all knows and supports this if its is a independent study group not paid creeps without souls and truth.

Not paid off goofs for bad machines killing and reducing all of us due to lack of educations or real choices.

This mayor impacts and effects on all human health and pets health all of them.

each one they add and overuse creates super bugs we cannot war or beat

This is 2 to 3x worse on cat and dog they call foods facts

"Denmark" thank lord is know not selling massive antibioitics and there Vets are closing watched from know freely selling these drugs.

Each one pressed advances new bacterias that have the ability to be in full resistant to all antibiotics treatments and in fact advance and spread and grow in rates no Science now can fight

They use this crap on contained like death cells consumer animals limited to even move and many still healthy

making them grow at rates so far south of natures balances she cry's on

Making any real treatments resistant to even multi drug treatments

SUPER BUGS reducing any treatments options

Growing food borne pathogens, bacteria and cancers faster then

Big Nordics Pec decks ;D

Chickens, pigs and cows the worse

Help one be more Willow and Rudy love you more

A choice not a chance

No Google here Freedom earned a human war machine for less

earned

The meat stackers
paddy whackers

Wild lands only 

Get Some

we can flex back some

Give More then you Get

All food needs complex (Probiotics and Super Digestive Enzymes) before setting your plate

humans need it even more Grade 1 1st it breaks down fats, carbs and proteins

and optimizes nutrient uptake/intake

The Guts not foods first is the keys to health and the bus

and the better then Great Omega 3 Krill oil baby

Flexelicous

or just ring my bell

we travel

we reduce bubble gum to dust


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

There needed at the blood and cell levels all of us

chew spit or crap

the liver also needs Milk Thistle to last

why we are exposed levels you never see many even smell in the dirt, air and waters by cancers and worse cells daily matters little where you live

this gives us and them a chance to protect the core.

Vikings chew poorly

WE EAT IT ALL ;D


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed her whole chickens. I cut the chickens into four pieces and feed one piece per feeding. So a chicken quarter. These pieces include gizzards and livers and hearts. 
No supplements.
Green tripe every now and then. Also beef and chicken livers during the week roughly ten percent of the intake. So a 5 pound bird will be fed over 4 feedings in two days. Bone and all


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

The diarrhea is straight liquid with a yellow mustard color to it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Milk Thistle is a proven protector globally and support to the Liver

year 25 tons of support on this 

then you add Alpha Lipoic acid''

the defendor of free radicals and saving nerves best and nerve damages all diabetes a must to save the lower legs and feet

and slide in 

L-Carnitine the transfer of fatty acids and boost cellular energy and pure lean muscle and heart support

you could look like this ;D

lmao

tricks are for kids 

Never forget cold pressed flax seed and blueberry's as well


----------

